# Banning Idols!



## hibiscusmile

:huh: I think we should ban the use of the word Idolmantis on our forum! It has become a dirty word


----------



## revmdn

Ok, now your banned for saying Idolmantis. Oops, I said it too, aw, now I'm banned.


----------



## chrisnoahdana

Im totallllly loving that!!!!


----------



## drizzt

hibiscusmile said:


> :huh: I think we should ban the use of the word Idolmantis on our forum! It has become a dirty word


What about Idolmorpha?


----------



## hibiscusmile

No, that one would be ok, cause we haven't been scamed by it as I recall  ! haha, three of us banned, next time I should make myself clearer!


----------



## Kruszakus

Oh dear, here we go again.

What about my boy Idolomantis?


----------



## idolomantis

Uhh.... Shiit?

*must change name*


----------



## ismart

idolomantis said:


> Uhh.... Shiit?*must change name*


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ntsees

idolomantis said:


> Uhh.... Shiit?*must change name*


Ok, now that's funny. :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile

Good we needed the laugh!


----------



## PhilinYuma

hibiscusmile said:


> :huh: I think we should ban the use of the word Idolmantis on our forum! It has become a dirty word


As you know, Rebecca, they are already forbidden to Jews and Christians by the second commandment. Exodus 20:4.


----------



## revmdn

Rick said it also, now go ban youself


----------



## idolomantis

yen_saw said:


> This is not for me I hope. I don't remember being arrogant when i kept them, or even after breeding the idolomantis. Or have I been away too long?


Nah don't worry yen, it's about someone else.


----------



## revmdn

yen_saw said:


> This is not for me I hope. I don't remember being arrogant when i kept them, or even after breeding the idolomantis. Or have I been away too long?


Yen, if anyone has bragging rights, it would most certainly be you, imo. B)


----------



## sufistic

revmdn said:


> Yen, if anyone has bragging rights, it would most certainly be you, imo. B)


This is true Master Yen.


----------



## cloud jaguar

Yeah! plus, isn't there a book somewhere which says worshipping idols and diabolic devils is a bad thing which can cause envy, covetousnes, pride and anger? Just checking in case Phil knows  

Of course, that would definitionally make me a necromancer as I feed and spray my ghosts!


----------



## batsofchaos

Arkanis said:


> Yeah! plus, isn't there a book somewhere which says worshipping idols and diabolic devils is a bad thing which can cause envy, covetousnes, pride and anger? Just checking in case Phil knows  Of course, that would definitionally make me a necromancer as I feed and spray my ghosts!


Indeed there is a book that says something to that affect. If memory serves, I believe it's called "the Bible."


----------



## hibiscusmile

Aha! the Bible, that's the book for me! Takes me back to my nursery songs, and I have kept them until they died! Never made it to adult, but u didn't specify that! hahahahahahahahahahahahahah!


----------



## hibiscusmile

Sorry Yen, u did yourself in by writing the word! :lol:


----------



## PhilinYuma

hibiscusmile said:


> Sorry Yen, u did yourself in by writing the word! :lol:


I'm voting for an exemption for Yen. Reason? We don't need no steenkin' reason!


----------



## Rick

yen_saw said:


> This is not for me I hope. I don't remember being arrogant when i kept them, or even after breeding the idolomantis. Or have I been away too long?


No Yen. My reply was a joke directed at others.


----------



## yen_saw

revmdn said:


> Yen, if anyone has bragging rights, it would most certainly be you, imo.


Thanks Martin, but I will pass. If there is a chance for me to brag, it would certainly be that I am proud of my family and my engineering team.
Shaik, you are officially the Toxodera man now!  


hibiscusmile said:


> Sorry Yen, u did yourself in by writing the word!


 Rebecca you trick me!! :angry: I just went back to the first post and realized you did not spell idolomantis correctly so you tricked everyone else into spelling it correctly and got ban  You know what, i will get my revenge. Because Santa is watching..... and you ain't gonna get the present this year you naughty girl  wait, the same go to you Martin you didn't spell it right too so both of you naugthy boy and girl won't get presents this christmas  let me play this song *jingle jingle jingle----- You better watch out, you better don't cry, you better watch out, I'm telling you why, Santa Clause is coming..... *jingle jingle jingle*  


PhilinYuma said:


> I'm voting for an exemption for Yen. Reason? We don't need no steenkin' reason!


 Oh... So Phil, can I be greedy and get permission to use Idolomantis diabolica in italic too  


Rick said:


> No Yen. My reply was a joke directed at others.


 Ah... I thought you been mad at me all this while hiding your hate for not sending you idolomantis while I have some  ok we're cool B)


----------



## revmdn

yen_saw said:


> Thanks Martin, but I will pass. If there is a chance for me to brag, it would certainly be that I am proud of my family and my engineering team.Rebecca you trick me!! :angry: I just went back to the first post and realized you did not spell idolomantis correctly so you tricked everyone else into spelling it correctly and got ban  You know what, i will get my revenge. Because Santa is watching..... and you ain't gonna get the present this year you naughty girl  wait, the same go to you Martin you didn't spell it right too so both of you naugthy boy and girl won't get presents this christmas  let me play this song *jingle jingle jingle----- You better watch out, you better don't cry, you better watch out, I'm telling you why, Santa Clause is coming..... *jingle jingle jingle*
> 
> Oh... So Phil, can I be greedy and get permission to use Idolomantis diabolica in italic too
> 
> Ah... I thought you been mad at me all this while hiding your hate for not sending you idolomantis while I have some  ok we're cool B)


Yen, that's exactly why you deserve the right. Your one of the good guys with the right motivations. B) Oh, and trust me the misspelling wasn't intentional, I just stink at it. I better not end up with a bunch of coal in my stocking is all.


----------



## sufistic

Humility is such an awesome virtue.


----------



## Kruszakus

sufistic said:


> Humility is such an awesome virtue.


Redundant when you have bapes like Idolomantis.


----------



## Christian

> Yen, that's exactly why you deserve the right. Your one of the good guys with the right motivations.


So you say that we don't have the right motivations? Just because you don't like someones funded opinion about why some stuff doesn't work you imply that he has the wrong motivations? Oh dear, I have enough of this for good.


----------



## revmdn

Christian said:


> So you say that we don't have the right motivations? Just because you don't like someones funded opinion about why some stuff doesn't work you imply that he has the wrong motivations? Oh dear, I have enough of this for good.


Sir, I wasn't talking to you.


----------



## hibiscusmile

hah! I could use some coal in me stocking Yen! and don't believe Martin, he wins all the spelling bees! And this is suppossed to be a fun post, let's just all have a big belly laugh...Ho Ho Ho and enjoy! And if anyone knows Santa, tell him I really have been good and Yen cna't have my presents, cause skirts will look funny on him! Oh and earings and jewels too!


----------



## idolomantis

Unbelievable....


----------



## Kruszakus

Just what exactly is the right motivation? Explain the notion of wrong motivation too, please.


----------



## revmdn

Kruszakus said:


> Just what exactly is the right motivation? Explain the notion of wrong motivation too, please.


I'm afraid you just won't ever get it.


----------



## Kruszakus

revmdn said:


> I'm afraid you just won't ever get it.


And I think you simply have nothing to back it up.


----------



## revmdn

I can back up everything I say. You say in your profile you like to annoy people, and I'm tired of feeding into your nonsense and ego. At least Christian has education to back his up. All you have are expensive bugs and it seems to me like that's all you have going for you in life. Have fun with all that. I'm done with this conversation. Peace out, ya jive turkey.


----------



## idolomantis

What amazes me is that this thread isn't deleted on sight while most other, actually interestng, threads are.

Pretty TARFU imo.


----------



## ismart

idolomantis said:


> What amazes me is that this thread isn't deleted on sight while most other, actually interestng, threads are.Pretty TARFU imo.


This thread started off as a joke, unfortunately it has gotten a bit serious all of a sudden!  Aren't you surposed to be banned from this thread anyway?  :lol:


----------



## idolomantis

ismart said:


> This thread started off as a joke, unfortunately it has gotten a bit serious all of a sudden!  Aren't you surposed to be banned from this thread anyway?  :lol:


i'm not idolomantis. i'm a deroplatys, phyllocrania, blepharopsis and pseudocreobotra on steroids.


----------



## ismart

idolomantis said:


> i'm not idolomantis. i'm a deroplatys, phyllocrania, blepharopsis and pseudocreobotra on steroids.


This all = idolomantis! Still banned! :lol:


----------



## idolomantis

I'M OVERRATED ;DDDDDDDDDD


----------



## ismart

idolomantis said:


> I'M OVERRATED ;DDDDDDDDDD


 :lol:


----------



## idolomantis

let's see how many people i just pissed off


----------



## PhilinYuma

idolomantis said:


> let's see how many people i just pissed off


Not too many, Idolo! I think that Ismart and I are the only two members currently monitoring this thread. As for me, whenever Rick or one of the ather admins pm.s me to ask whether or not they should delete a given thread, I always say, "Don't ask me; ask Idolomantis!"


----------



## Kruszakus

revmdn said:


> I'm tired of feeding into your nonsense and ego. At least Christian has education to back his up.


Christian has education to back up his ego?


----------



## PhilinYuma

Kruszakus said:


> Christian has education to back up his ego?


Of course. If it takes some education to back up a mindless computer, you can imagine how much it takes to back up an ego, and of course, it takes at least a PhD to back up a superego, though most American HS graduates can back up an id. It is said that Freud never did get his ego completely backed up and was still getting "improper command" prompts when he died. This fact is recapitulated in the old American saying, "Marry in haste, starve a fever." Get it?


----------



## hibiscusmile

I dont get any of this, u guys quit arguing! play nice or I will give u such a smack! Kat, where is the smack smilie?


----------



## PhilinYuma

hibiscusmile said:


> I dont get any of this, u guys quit arguing! play nice or I will give u such a smack! Kat, where is the smack smilie?


Oh no! Katt, where is the run and hide in the closet smilie?


----------



## Katnapper

hibiscusmile said:


> I dont get any of this, u guys quit arguing! play nice or I will give u such a smack! Kat, where is the smack smilie?











PhilinYuma said:


> Oh no! Katt, where is the run and hide in the closet smilie?


----------



## Kruszakus

Yo! I ain't trying to argue with none of them haters. I is waiting to spread them words of endearment all day long. But you is hatin on me. You people don't got bapes like I do, so wat you gonna do? Hate on me? Bah! I is Idolomantisin' cuz I can, dats how we derty boys roll on the west-side.


----------



## ABbuggin

Geez Kruszakus, what happened to you? When you first joined (and for a while on afterward) we were good friends and you were pretty cool. Now I'm not sure who you are. Your a totally different person who needs to learn how to be humble.


----------



## hibiscusmile

I love all of yous, no hate going on here, to much in the world, member Mr. Magoo in A Christmas Carol? he used to sing " I'm all alone in the world" nothing like being alone, so with me here, you got a friend, unless u wanna send me a foam ooth on a stick and then I have to rethink it! enough of this mush! Kat , u got the right smilies for all occassions, a butt kicking one is just what we need! See I can be tough! :lol:


----------



## Katnapper

hibiscusmile said:


> I love all of yous, no hate going on here, to much in the world, member Mr. Magoo in A Christmas Carol? he used to sing " I'm all alone in the world" nothing like being alone, so with me here, you got a friend, unless u wanna send me a foam ooth on a stick and then I have to rethink it! enough of this mush! Kat , u got the right smilies for all occassions, a butt kicking one is just what we need! See I can be tough! :lol:


How about this?


----------



## hibiscusmile

haha, kinda small for me ol eyes, but I get it! reminds me of when I was bring in wood for the stove tonight, one log fell right on my shin, hey, was that u?


----------



## Katnapper

hibiscusmile said:


> haha, kinda small for me ol eyes, but I get it! reminds me of when I was bring in wood for the stove tonight, one log fell right on my shin, hey, was that u?


Wasn't me!


----------



## hibiscusmile

lol, u silly girl, u know it was u! where was u hiding? behind the wood pile or the car?


----------



## PhilinYuma

ABbuggin said:


> Geez Kruszakus, what happened to you? When you first joined (and for a while on afterward) we were good friends and you were pretty cool. Now I'm not sure who you are. Your a totally different person who needs to learn how to be humble.


This is certainly not aimed at you ABbuggin, builder of bridges and veteran of 100 mile bike rides, but I generally find that the majority of humble people don't have much to be very proud of. Not only does Kruszakus keep those whatsit mantids, but, and this impresses me even more (seriously!) he can write verse in a foreign language. And not just a foreign language, one from a different family, West Slavic as opposed to Germanic. He also achieves the slant rhymes which typify hip hop (and country and western!). Did you notice?

Besides, Poland's national status is steadily rising. Last year they passed Latvia, and were predicted to pass Hungary and Lithuania in the Eurostat rankings. The zloty may soon cease to be the joke that it has been pretty much since the end of WWII, so Kruszakus has reason, at last, for national pride as well.

Finally, remember that, aside from the mantids, whatever he does for a living and his social life with girls who like mantids, it seems that his only other pastime involves tossing sandbags around. Surely, you wouldn't deny such a guy the ability to take pride in whatever he can?


----------



## Peter Clausen

I'm half-thinking of creating a section of the forum called the Mosh Pit where all contentious threads are placed. What do you think?

You know what I think? I think it would quickly become the most popular section of the forum...like a tabloid everybody pretends to hate, but then picks up and reads while nobody is looking.

Of course, non-opinionated members could always avoid that section of the forum.

I suppose the rules for that section would essentially be the same. It would still have to be family friendly. But I'm getting rather tired of hearing it from both sides. While both sides appear to dislike the arguing, the ones doing it get upset when posts are deleted and the ones staying out of it get upset because the posts aren't deleted. Where's the happy medium?

Of course, I look at the trend on the scale of decades because I know I'll still be here and that many of you are temporary, but I don't like to see people upset in the present and I'm not sure exactly what to do about it. I suppose _absolutely nothing_ is always an option, eh?

Ya feelin' me?


----------



## hibiscusmile

I wonder where that puts me if I answer this? So confusing! I am married and most married people I know with or without kids argue sometimes! I don't like it, so when I see it I tend to steer clear of it. That's probably why I am the last one to know anything, but I do so like the dark! Shut up Phil! I know the verse :lol: 

So u watched Andy Griffin, where Opie has a rag newspaper and they all end up at the dump in the middle of the night to find and read the last edition! And you are right about the pit, only thing that really bothers me about the bickering, is new people who aren't familar with us will probably come on board and see it and think " wow, don't wanna get involved in that" and run off, at least I would, but hubby says I am different! So maybe I an, what of it? h34r:


----------



## ABbuggin

PhilinYuma said:


> This is certainly not aimed at you ABbuggin, builder of bridges and veteran of 100 mile bike rides, but I generally find that the majority of humble people don't have much to be very proud of. Not only does Kruszakus keep those whatsit mantids, but, and this impresses me even more (seriously!) he can write verse in a foreign language. And not just a foreign language, one from a different family, West Slavic as opposed to Germanic. He also achieves the slant rhymes which typify hip hop (and country and western!). Did you notice?Besides, Poland's national status is steadily rising. Last year they passed Latvia, and were predicted to pass Hungary and Lithuania in the Eurostat rankings. The zloty may soon cease to be the joke that it has been pretty much since the end of WWII, so Kruszakus has reason, at last, for national pride as well.
> 
> Finally, remember that, aside from the mantids, whatever he does for a living and his social life with girls who like mantids, it seems that his only other pastime involves tossing sandbags around. Surely, you wouldn't deny such a guy the ability to take pride in whatever he can?


Good write up Phil. Are you an author of any books? lol

I'm not denying the fact that he can be proud, but being proud and being boastful are two completely different things. It's perfectly fine to be proud of something, but when a person begins to become boastful about it, something's wrong.


----------



## sufistic

ABbuggin said:


> I'm not denying the fact that he can be proud, but being proud and being boastful are two completely different things. It's perfectly fine to be proud of something, but when a person begins to become boastful about it, something's wrong.


Well said Andrew.


----------



## Kruszakus

You talk about being humble, while there's some people here, who want to tackle one of the most dificult species, even though all they usually do is collecting mantids from their backyard and keeping them in deli-cups. Furthermore, some of you complain about the price point of Idolomantis set by pro breeders, and when they try to purchase this species, they only do it via shady, suspicious sources - usually with poor results. That's very humble indeed


----------



## sufistic

Kruszakus said:


> You talk about being humble, while there's some people here, who want to tackle one of the most dificult species, even though all they usually do is collecting mantids from their backyard and keeping them in deli-cups. Furthermore, some of you complain about the price point of Idolomantis set by pro breeders, and when they try to purchase this species, they only do it via shady, suspicious sources - usually with poor results. That's very humble indeed


Whaaat? From what I know, the opposite of humility is arrogance. So people who collect mantids from backyards yearning to try and rear difficult species are arrogant in your opinion? And in your opinion, being scammed is also being arrogant?

What are you smoking Krus?


----------



## hibiscusmile

cough, cough, this is a no smoking forum

!


----------



## sufistic

hibiscusmile said:


> cough, cough, this is a no smoking forum!


Haha Becky you're just so nice.


----------



## Kruszakus

sufistic said:


> Whaaat? From what I know, the opposite of humility is arrogance. So people who collect mantids from backyards yearning to try and rear difficult species are arrogant in your opinion? And in your opinion, being scammed is also being arrogant? What are you smoking Krus?


Yeah, in a way. There's nothing wrong in trying to rear more and more difficult species, but try to do it step by step, not just jump all over the possibility of having one of the hardest challenges, because someone is offerring it cheap - that is kinda arrogant.

What does scamming have to do with it?


----------



## MantidLord

Kruszakus said:


> Yo! I ain't trying to argue with none of them haters. I is waiting to spread them words of endearment all day long. But you is hatin on me. You people don't got bapes like I do, so wat you gonna do? Hate on me? Bah! I is Idolomantisin' cuz I can, dats how we derty boys roll on the west-side.


 :huh: ...what?


----------



## AmandaLynn

Peter said:


> I'm half-thinking of creating a section of the forum called the Mosh Pit where all contentious threads are placed. What do you think?You know what I think? I think it would quickly become the most popular section of the forum...like a tabloid everybody pretends to hate, but then picks up and reads while nobody is looking.
> 
> Of course, non-opinionated members could always avoid that section of the forum.
> 
> I suppose the rules for that section would essentially be the same. It would still have to be family friendly. But I'm getting rather tired of hearing it from both sides. While both sides appear to dislike the arguing, the ones doing it get upset when posts are deleted and the ones staying out of it get upset because the posts aren't deleted. Where's the happy medium?
> 
> Of course, I look at the trend on the scale of decades because I know I'll still be here and that many of you are temporary, but I don't like to see people upset in the present and I'm not sure exactly what to do about it. I suppose _absolutely nothing_ is always an option, eh?
> 
> Ya feelin' me?


On your first idea: Why cater to people's contentious impulses?

On your second thought: I think you're mostly right.

Third: Non-opinionated members can always opt out of participating in any conversation.

I think Kruszakus, or any one else, should be able to boast and brag about anything they want. If raising Idolomantis', is something they're proud of, I don't see the problem. Why are people getting all bent out of shape and taking it so personally? Kruszakus and Christian have always been arrogant, ever since I joined this forum. Why is it such a big deal now, when it never was in the past?


----------



## Opivy

Krusz is totally arrogant - and it's cool. That's why I like him

I'm just sort of offended he won't accept my friend request!!


----------



## Peter Clausen

AmandaLynn said:


> On your first idea: Why cater to people's contentious impulses?


Who's catering? I just let out a little steam!  Doesn't mean I wouldn't do it though. Sometimes you have to adapt to the times and at this time we have about 25% of our active members arguing. I prefer not to see threads deleted.


----------



## ismart

Kruszakus said:


> Yeah, in a way. There's nothing wrong in trying to rear more and more difficult species, but try to do it step by step, not just jump all over the possibility of having one of the hardest challenges, because someone is offerring it cheap - that is kinda arrogant.What does scamming have to do with it?


I normally would agree with what you are saying, but unfortunately we have no other choice but to jump all over them when they are offered here, at least in the states. I have been here for the last four years and the only person selling them legitly that i can remember was yen.


----------



## Kruszakus

Finally someone is making sense!

Opivy - we just never swapped PMs or anything, I usually accept people who I know at least a little bit.


----------

